# NPD: Seymour Duncan Black Winter



## jc986 (Apr 27, 2014)

I installed the Black Winter bridge pickup into my SL2H and I think it's the best pickup I've had in this guitar so far. I originally had the stock JB in the bridge, and switched it out for a TB-5 Custom. The JB had an annoying mid-range honk that I couldn't dial out, and lacked clarity, while not being as tight as I would like. I liked the Custom better than the JB, but it was still not exactly what I wanted. The custom was borderline harsh and had a lot of fizz on the top end and lacked clarity. Clean tones with the Custom were not very good either (they were worse than with the JB).

I haven't had a lot of time with the Black Winter thus far, but it is an excellent fit for my SL2H. The clean tones are fantastic. There is a lot of low end, more than both the JB and the Custom, but it is still very clear and tight. The highs and mids are pretty even, and not overly bright or harsh. Note separation is great when playing chords, and single notes are very present and thick. I currently have my SL2H tuned to Drop C and there is no issue at all holding up to that tuning. It feels like it would hold up lower than that without an issue.

I still have the SD '59 in the neck, and the Black Winter pairs well with it. I'm tempted to try the Black Winter neck pickup as well (mainly because I like the pickups to match, and the font difference kind of bugs me). I really like the '59 though, and haven't seen a lot of talk about the Black Winter neck pickup.

I'll make some clips soon and post an update to this thread when I do.


----------



## robski92 (Apr 27, 2014)

Can't wait to hear it! I've been thinking about throwing these in my ibanez, but I am not sure how they would sound in basswood.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Apr 28, 2014)

Congrats bro! I have heard nothing but good things about the winters!


----------



## Grindspine (Apr 28, 2014)

jc986 said:


> I haven't had a lot of time with the Black Winter thus far, but it is an excellent fit for my SL2H. The clean tones are fantastic. There is a lot of low end, more than both the JB and the Custom, but it is still very clear and tight. The highs and mids are pretty even, and not overly bright or harsh. Note separation is great when playing chords, and single notes are very present and thick. I currently have my SL2H tuned to Drop C and there is no issue at all holding up to that tuning. It feels like it would hold up lower than that without an issue.
> 
> I still have the SD '59 in the neck, and the Black Winter pairs well with it. I'm tempted to try the Black Winter neck pickup as well (mainly because I like the pickups to match, and the font difference kind of bugs me). I really like the '59 though, and haven't seen a lot of talk about the Black Winter neck pickup.
> 
> I'll make some clips soon and post an update to this thread when I do.


 
The Black Winter neck has some great, balanced clean tones from the samples that I have heard. Personally, I have always found the 59 neck to be a little muddy and dull, the Jazz too. The BW neck is a ceramic mag pup, so it is a bit tighter sounding with tones of clarity, but it is not overly bright or brittle.

The Black Winter set sounds great overall. I am sticking with my Distortion trembucker in my main six string, but the Black Winters had me mighty tempted.


----------



## 3trv5u (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice man! I have heard the neck version is also an amazing pickup. I can't wait for getting a set of Black Winters installed in my guitar.



robski92 said:


> Can't wait to hear it! I've been thinking about throwing these in my ibanez, but I am not sure how they would sound in basswood.


They seem to fit perfectly into a basswood axe, do it


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 28, 2014)

I have been seriously thinking about throwing these in my SA2020


----------



## Chrisjd (Apr 28, 2014)

I've heard these black winters are similar to the duncan distortion. Is that a true statement?


----------



## robski92 (Apr 28, 2014)

> They seem to fit perfectly into a basswood axe, do it



I saw the tone chart on SD's website said they had 6/6/6 (how fitting ) for B/M/T so I agree with you on that for sure!


----------



## 3trv5u (Apr 28, 2014)

Chrisjd said:


> I've heard these black winters are similar to the duncan distortion. Is that a true statement?


Yes but with more "grinding" mids I guess and more gritty overall, but still with a tight bass and nice highs


----------



## Chrisjd (Apr 29, 2014)

3trv5u said:


> Yes but with more "grinding" mids I guess and more gritty overall, but still with a tight bass and nice highs



Wow. It must sound vicious if it is grindier/grittier than the SH-6.


----------



## Colossal Incantation (Apr 29, 2014)

Glad you guys are digging the Black Winter!


----------



## 7stg (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice, when the 7 and 8 string models hit the stores I am getting a set.


----------



## Colossal Incantation (Apr 29, 2014)

7 and 8 string BW sets have begun shipping. Just ask your local authorized dealer and special order if they do not have them already in stock. Thanks!


----------



## jc986 (Apr 29, 2014)

Chrisjd said:


> Wow. It must sound vicious if it is grindier/grittier than the SH-6.



It definitely can be more vicious than the SH-6, but it cleans up better.

It reminds me a lot of the BareKnuckle Painkiller.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Apr 30, 2014)

jc986 said:


> It reminds me a lot of the BareKnuckle Painkiller.



The specs are quite similar (~16k winding, triple ceramic magnets) indeed, which is why bought myself a PK last year to see what the BKP fuzz is about. After playing a Black Winter for a couple of weeks I can say the BW is much heavier and grinds like no other. The PK felt like it had a lot less output than any Duncan high output pickup and there was not much crunch or grind to it. Somewhat hollow tone and weird chirping overtones when hitting the strings hard. I prefer the BW by a long shot


----------



## MobiusR (Apr 30, 2014)

Colossal Incantation said:


> 7 and 8 string BW sets have begun shipping. Just ask your local authorized dealer and special order if they do not have them already in stock. Thanks!



Is it possible to custom order a set of 8 strings pickups in green? Thnx


----------



## ErkerAsylum (Apr 30, 2014)

Awesome. I've been looking into these pickups since they were announced. I always appreciate some insight into people who actually have experience with them. I am considering getting them for my 7 string but might start with one of the 6's first. Thanks for the review man. Happy NPD


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Apr 30, 2014)

I ordered a set of these right when they started selling them in America, & they are still my all time favorite pickups. I just can't wait to try them through a Randall Diavlo & a BAT Black Forest pedal when I get them

I've also been pondering swapping the Ceramics in the bridge for Alnico 8's just for fun, should I give it a shot?


----------



## ncfiala (Apr 30, 2014)

Colossal Incantation said:


> 7 and 8 string BW sets have begun shipping. Just ask your local authorized dealer and special order if they do not have them already in stock. Thanks!


 
Any chance these will be offered in a covered active mount for 7 strings? I want these to replace some Carvin actives.


----------



## jc986 (Apr 30, 2014)

1b4n3z said:


> The specs are quite similar (~16k winding, triple ceramic magnets) indeed, which is why bought myself a PK last year to see what the BKP fuzz is about. After playing a Black Winter for a couple of weeks I can say the BW is much heavier and grinds like no other. The PK felt like it had a lot less output than any Duncan high output pickup and there was not much crunch or grind to it. Somewhat hollow tone and weird chirping overtones when hitting the strings hard. I prefer the BW by a long shot



You're right about the Black Winter feeling like it is significantly higher output. I've found any BareKnuckle I've ever tried to be considerably lower output than pickups from other brands.

I think the PK is more suited to mahogany. I put my PK in my PRS Singlecut, which was inherently dark, so the PK isn't hollow in that guitar, and I don't notice the annoying high end a lot of people seem to experience. Perhaps these issues would be more present in a brighter guitar.


----------



## robski92 (May 1, 2014)

Just ordered myself a set! How do you like them so far?


----------



## ofu (May 1, 2014)

So, the SL2H is neck-through body maple with alder wings, right? I'm asking because from what I've heard and read I conclude that the black winter is better suited for warmer guitars. Has anyone tried it in swamp ash/some bright wood guitar?


----------



## robski92 (May 1, 2014)

I think Ola Englund's guitars have alder and he had them in those. There's a demo on youtube somewhere!


----------



## metaljohn (May 2, 2014)

Colossal Incantation said:


> Glad you guys are digging the Black Winter!



Is it possible to get them with gold covers and screws through the custom shop?


----------



## 1b4n3z (May 2, 2014)

metaljohn said:


> Is it possible to get them with gold covers and screws through the custom shop?



It's much cheaper to buy the covers (Duncans of course, great quality) and screws off ebay and put them on yourself. I've done it a couple of times and it's quite easy.


----------



## metaljohn (May 2, 2014)

1b4n3z said:


> It's much cheaper to buy the covers (Duncans of course, great quality) and screws off ebay and put them on yourself. I've done it a couple of times and it's quite easy.



Damn, well if its that easy I'll just do that!


----------



## Colossal Incantation (May 2, 2014)

Active Mount 7 and 8 string Black Winter are available as special orders (shop floor custom) from any authorized Duncan dealer.


----------



## jc986 (May 4, 2014)

Finally got some time to make a couple demos.  Here are links:

Clean Demo:

Seymour Duncan Black Winter Bridge Clean Demo - YouTube

Dirty/Lead Demo:

Seymour Duncan Black Winter Bridge Pickup Demo - YouTube


----------



## robski92 (May 7, 2014)

I have the bridge one in, but I'll be getting my neck one in later this week. I'm really liking the bridge pup so far though!


----------

